# Rockets @ Blazers (Game 26)



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Might as well make this one early. I can't remember the last time I've anticipated a game this much. Let's recap why I think this way:

- Portland has won a season high 4 games in a row, 3 of which were on the road. Say what you want about their weak opponents on that trip, but the fact that such a young team came out with a 4-2 record on a monster 6-game road trip speaks volumes about their improvement this season. Then, they come home and beat a team that made the playoffs last season. Huge.

- Brandon Roy is back. For those of you forgetting why he means so much to this team, check out this video from summer league.

Though he is just a rookie, he's probably the most self-assured guy with the ball outside of Jarret Jack. With such a young group of guys, it's incredibly important to have that type of composure.

Defenses won't be able to drop off their men anymore with this guy on the floor. With the ball in the triple-threat position, Roy can create off the dribble and draw fouls, spot up for a jumper, or dish off to a teammate like a point guard. I'm incredibly interested to see what Portland does when he and Zach Randolph are on the floor together. Both of them are so dangerous. 

- Not lost on all this, however, is the minutes situation. What of upstart PG Sergio Rodriguez, whose proficiency with the dish has been nothing short of remarkable? 

What of Martell Webster's minutes? Though he'll probably start tonight (with Roy playing 20-30 min off the bench), tonight is the first night that Nate McMillan will have to make a choice between the veteran savvy of Juan Dixon or the flammable stroke of Martell Webster. Or will Webster move to the 3 and take away Udoka and Outlaw's minutes? Keeping everyone happy and productive will be the task of the season for Nate McMillan.










*Houston Notes:* Bonzi Wells is back and netted 12 points the other night. With Tracy McGrady doubtful with back spasms, don't be surprised if Wells comes out focused and lacking the rust of his 'personal injury' (whatever that means).


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

first time all season we've had everyone healthy (I don't really consider Miles a part of the team anymore.) 

who does Nate leave off the active roster tonight? we've got 14 healthy people and are only allowed 12 active guys. I'm guess Graham and....Dickau? 

Webster and Outlaw are going to be battling on a nightly basis for backup minutes now.


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

Zach was hobbled yesterday, is there any hint regarding Zachs ability to play or not?


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

Nate McVillain said:


> Zach was hobbled yesterday, is there any hint regarding Zachs ability to play or not?


O-live is reporting Zach is likely to play.


----------



## ryanjend22 (Jan 23, 2004)

Reep said:


> O-live is reporting Zach is likely to play.


great news, this is why i came into the thread...i didnt think zach was gonna miss a game, but the way the zach-haters framed his sore foot the other day you'd think he was out a week or two.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

You can break down the season into bits and pieces, and come up with a more telling story than the record (11-14)

*The Roy Era *
W @ Seattle
L @ Golden State
W Minnesota
_____
*The Zach Attack Era*
L @ LA Clippers
W LA Lakers
W New Orleans
_____
*The LaMarcus Aldridge Debut*
L Dallas
_____
*The Sergio/LaMarcus Show/Bad Road Trip*
L @ Minnesota
L @ Cleveland
L @ Boston
W @ New Jersey
______
*The Fall of the Home Court*
L San Antonio
W New Jersey
L @ Sacramento
L Phoenix
_______
*The Return of Przybilla/Webster; The Fall continues...*
L Indiana
L Orlando (at the buzzer)
L Atlanta
______
*Close But No Cigar/Raef Returns*
W @Detroit
L @Milwaukee (at the buzzer)
L @Indiana (disastrous 3rd)
______
*A New Beginning (Magloire Magnifico/Gimme Ime)*
W @Toronto 
W @Philly (Randolph wins it)
W @ Memphis 
W LA Clippers (Best performance of the year
_____
*Roy Returns*
? Houston


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

I look forward to:

1. Booing Bonzi Wells every time he touches the ball.
2. Watching Yao Ming, he has been playing well this year.
3. Hopefully watching the Blazers get another W !


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Heading out for the game! GO BLAZERS!!!


----------



## PhilK (Jul 7, 2005)

Ohh boy that's just unbelievable! What an Awesome D! Przybilla and Outlaw, Block after block- The Chinese commentators, which are obviousely Houston fans, are getting frustrated by the possessions!

And Nate, please- Get Juan out. God damn instead of 15, we're only up 10 at the half.


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

Ok, Roy's got 5 points in three minutes of play. That's 80points per 48 minutes. Any chance we'll see him more in the 2nd half??? Is he hurt again?


----------



## PhilK (Jul 7, 2005)

^ :lol: watching the game, I don't think he's hurt. I think Nate was just trying to let him fit slowly but surely. 3 you say? ESPN says 9


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Rockets are trying to build a house in Portland with all the bricks they are putting up.


----------



## PhilK (Jul 7, 2005)

OneBadLT123 said:


> Rockets are trying to build a house in Portland with all the bricks they are putting up.


Is it Nearby the neighborhood Juan Dixon has built?

Great Buzzer Beater By JJ, Awesome couple of floaters by TLaw- up by 10 end of 3rd.


----------



## Blazers2121 (Oct 5, 2006)

Jarrett Jack crazy heave from a little before halfcourt. Haha...


----------



## ryanjend22 (Jan 23, 2004)

SMH @ Yao and the commentators referring everything he does with chinese stuff...

i.e. "shanghai shake" 


blazers playing great, and its soooo nice to see Roy back out there. looks like we may just get 5 in a row yall.


----------



## PhilK (Jul 7, 2005)

^Yeah lol at them going "Oh yeaaa" after each one of those weirdy turnarounds.. At least they said the same after the last great lefty double clutch by Broy..


----------



## Blazers2121 (Oct 5, 2006)

Can they hold onto the 5 point lead with 3 minutes left?!??! Yao coming back into the game...we gotta put Joel back in!


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

OneBadLT123 said:


> Rockets are trying to build a house in Portland with all the bricks they are putting up.


is june 12th, 2002 ("the day the NBA died") the day that the NBA on NBC contract ran out? Because if thats your assertion, I agree that ABC's coverage sucks. I'd rather have more on TNT and more on NBC personally.


----------



## M3M (Jun 19, 2006)

Everytime we try and make a run or something it seems like damn Luther Head makes a three or something. He is starting to get on my nerves.


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

I love Wheels' passion while he's calling the game. I can't imagine the radio broadcast without the guy.


----------



## M3M (Jun 19, 2006)

Loyalty4Life said:


> I love Wheels' passion while he's calling the game. I can't imagine the radio broadcast without the guy.


Haha, yeah most definetly.


----------



## Blazers2121 (Oct 5, 2006)

Ahhhhh my gosh...Roy's trying to do too much. turned the ball over.


----------



## PhilK (Jul 7, 2005)

Boy We need Zbo now! Cmon Blazers! No turnovers now!


----------



## Blazers2121 (Oct 5, 2006)

Wow wide open...I can't believe Head missed that one...


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

"The Natural"...I like that as a nickname for Brandon Roy.


----------



## Blazers2121 (Oct 5, 2006)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!! Brandon Roy to the rescue!!! impossible looking shot with the left hand.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

17K+ there to watch the game


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

everytime i turn on teh radio we do something bad..its yahoo gamecast for me tonight.


----------



## PhilK (Jul 7, 2005)

FU Lex Luther Head. At least we've got the 5th straight! WOHU!


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

again no minutes for LMA...:tear


----------



## ryanjend22 (Jan 23, 2004)

Blazers2121 said:


> Ahhhhh my gosh...Roy's trying to do too much. turned the ball over.


he was fouled...


we win anyway, great game fellas.:clap2:


----------



## M3M (Jun 19, 2006)

Chea, Blazers win. Great game. 5 game win streak baby.


----------



## Blazers2121 (Oct 5, 2006)

5 in a row baby! Let's make it 6 in a row against the raptors!


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Wow!

I can't believe we've won 5 in a row and are almost a .500 team. Nice!

This calls for a celebration...



:bananallama:


----------



## PhilK (Jul 7, 2005)

Bosh-less Raps?! at home! What's better than that? A 6 game winning streak!


----------



## PapaG (Oct 4, 2004)

Blazers2121 said:


> Ahhhhh my gosh...Roy's trying to do too much. turned the ball over.


Get rid of him...and Randolph.

:lol: :yay: 

:chill:


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

man travis outlaw is becoming a player he was the mvp tonight , and brandon roys shot at the end with teh left hand was sweet kids gonna be a superstar .


----------



## PapaG (Oct 4, 2004)

cimalee said:


> man travis outlaw is becoming a player he was the mvp tonight , and brandon roys shot at the end with teh left hand was sweet kids gonna be a superstar .


Randolph was terrible with his 23/13.

:biggrin:


----------



## PhilK (Jul 7, 2005)

^ Umm actually Zbo had 24/14. Terrible huh


----------



## TheBlueDoggy (Oct 5, 2004)

MAS RipCity said:


> again no minutes for LMA...:tear


Much as I love Aldrige and how well he's doing... Yao and the rest of the rocket's interior squad would have eaten him alive. He's too much of a finesse player right now to bang with those kind of players. Joel, however, is just what the doctor ordered :clap:


----------



## Anonymous Gambler (May 29, 2006)

what did you think of roy's performance. I only caught the last few minutes.


----------



## PapaG (Oct 4, 2004)

Anonymous Gambler said:


> what did you think of roy's performance. I only caught the last few minutes.


Well, he played a lot better than Z-Bo did. Why haven't the Blazers traded Z-Bo for a bag of beans yet?

:biggrin: 

:lol:


----------



## PapaG (Oct 4, 2004)

PhilK said:


> ^ Umm actually Zbo had 24/14. Terrible huh


My bad. Horribly selfish of Zach to grab another point and rebound in a win against a team 6 games over .500.

:biggrin:


----------



## TheBlueDoggy (Oct 5, 2004)

Roy played well. Limited minutes, but his presence was felt, had a couple mistakes showing his rust, but the rest was gold. Oh, and he pretty much won the game with that crazy layup.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

8-20 with 3 TO's....That was Zach's line. He forced a lot of shots and didn't play any defense. Great STAT line as usual, and clutch free throws

Roy played great, and should have recieved some passes out of the post.

Dixon was brutal

Nate continued his strong effort in developing Sergio and Aldridge

Joel played well I thought

Despite his line....like Zach's....Magloire didn't play very well

Webster played well

Outlaw was outstanding

Jack was solid

Ime was whatever


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Portland has given up 90.25 points per game since the loss to Atlanta earlier this month. I love it.

Also, MM, how was Ime "whatever"? 7 points on 3/6 shooting, 7 rebounds, 2 assists, 4 steals ... those are good 'hustle' numbers. And on a night when scoring is at a premium, he made himself useful in other areas of the game.


----------



## PhilK (Jul 7, 2005)

Don't say that about Ime. I really like the guy.

He's a piece that's hard to find today. Besides, He can hit that 3 from the corner at will


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

8-20 is 40% - below his average, but not terrible. Making less than half of your shots is hardly rare. If he made one more shot, you wouldn't have said anything so it can't be that bad.

Really bad shooting nights are 1-15, 6-22, etc...


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

wastro said:


> Portland has given up 90.25 points per game since the loss to Atlanta earlier this month. I love it.
> 
> Also, MM, how was Ime "whatever"? 7 points on 3/6 shooting, 7 rebounds, 2 assists, 4 steals ... those are good 'hustle' numbers. And on a night when scoring is at a premium, he made himself useful in other areas of the game.




I didn't want it to sound bad. He played his normal game. I had already used the word solid, so I was trying to mix it up.


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

mediocre man said:


> 8-20 with 3 TO's....That was Zach's line. He forced a lot of shots and didn't play any defense. Great STAT line as usual, and clutch free throws


:lol: Your a funny guy... Oh wait, your serious... In that case... hmm.. Your special. Your a Blazer fan so you can't be that bad, but still.. At this point I almost think your joking.




mediocre man said:


> Webster played well
> 
> Ime was whatever


... Do you have those two reversed? I mean, you watched the game right?


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

ProZach said:


> :lol: Your a funny guy... Oh wait, your serious... In that case... hmm.. Your special. Your a Blazer fan so you can't be that bad, but still.. At this point I almost think your joking.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




So you don't think Zach forced a lot of shots?


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

mediocre man said:


> So you don't think Zach forced a lot of shots?


He may have forced a few.

Name one first-option player in the league who doesn't..

I just think it's funny how he continues to play well and we've actually won five in a row (which I never thought was possible) and yet you still just point out faults in Zachs game. It's kind of depressing... 

Maybe you should move to San Diego, get some sun.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

ProZach said:


> Maybe you should move to San Diego, get some sun.


Sugarland gets plenty of sun. Too damn much, in my opinion.

barfo


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

ProZach said:


> He may have forced a few.
> 
> Name one first-option player in the league who doesn't..
> 
> ...




Funny you should say that, I live in Sugar Land which is a suburb of Houston. It's sunny here 60 more days than Portland. 

I don't dislike Zach, and I appreciate how hard he is playing. I simply feel the team would be better off long term with another player. he plays zero defense, and is constantly in trouble for something....it seems.

The Blazers THIS YEAR would be far worse without Zach, but I'm not speaking of this year when I say the team would be better without him.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

barfo said:


> Sugarland gets plenty of sun. Too damn much, in my opinion.
> 
> barfo



I was actually pleasantly surprised this last summer. It was my first here and heard the horror stories. There were maybe 10 days this summer where I thought...wow, this sucks. we have a pool though, so we just jumped in it after work and it was fine.


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

mediocre man said:


> Funny you should say that, I live in Sugar Land which is a suburb of Houston. It's sunny here 60 more days than Portland.
> 
> I don't dislike Zach, and I appreciate how hard he is playing. I simply feel the team would be better off long term with another player. he plays zero defense, and is constantly in trouble for something....it seems.
> 
> The Blazers THIS YEAR would be far worse without Zach, but I'm not speaking of this year when I say the team would be better without him.


Alright, fair enough. Even though I disagree. I think he is trying on defense these days and being mildly successful at times and continuing to grow as a player, but it's obvious he'll never be great defensively. 

I think he's one of the best low post scorers in the league, and although he has a HUGE contract, he plays hard and produces. 

So while you may be right that we could do better, I'm sure you're aware that we could do much much worse.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)




----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

mediocre man said:


> I was actually pleasantly surprised this last summer. It was my first here and heard the horror stories. There were maybe 10 days this summer where I thought...wow, this sucks. we have a pool though, so we just jumped in it after work and it was fine.


I hear last summer was the coldest in the last 100 years. 

Just kidding. I was there for a week in August and it was pretty damn hot, but not as bad as some previous visits. I prefer the NW climate, but there are some positives to the Houston weather. 

barfo


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)




----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

barfo said:


> I hear last summer was the coldest in the last 100 years.
> 
> Just kidding. I was there for a week in August and it was pretty damn hot, but not as bad as some previous visits. I prefer the NW climate, but there are some positives to the Houston weather.
> 
> barfo




NW summers are the best. 

The rain sucks. It was 75 today with rain early, but then it cleared up. That's great weather. It was 82 last New Years day. I hit the driving range. It's also never a bad thing to see sun dresses and tummies all year long


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

mediocre man said:


> NW summers are the best.
> 
> The rain sucks. It was 75 today with rain early, but then it cleared up. That's great weather. It was 82 last New Years day. I hit the driving range. It's also never a bad thing to see sun dresses and tummies all year long


Yah, but don't you think your neighbors mind when you're dressed like that?


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

Hap said:


> Yah, but don't you think your neighbors mind when you're dressed like that?


That's the good thing about Texas. If you've got more guns than your neighbor, you can wear women's clothing as much as you want.

barfo


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

barfo said:


> That's the good thing about Texas. If you've got more guns than your neighbor, you can wear women's clothing as much as you want.
> 
> barfo


know from personal experience, eh?

(wow, I'm on fire tonight)


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

Hap said:


> know from personal experience, eh?


personal observation. When I lived in TX I had no guns, and thus wore no dresses. But my friends had guns, and sexy little black strappy outfits.

barfo


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

I really think we got a core group of guys to make legit title runs in the next couple of years.

Jack is the solid, heady, defensive point guard
Martell is our sharp shooter who can bust any zone
Roy is simply the natural. The more I see of him, the more DWade comes to mind mins a little athleticsm
Outlaw is our new Kersey. Blocking shots, dunking and even hitting jumpers..what a crowd pleaser.
Zach is Zach..a legit clutch go to scorer when we need him.
LMA...our future top post player. IN due time, he and Zach will be an unstoppable tandem if used correctly.
Sergio is our magician...he will flourish as our spark plug off of the bench and if Jack isn't having a good game. He gets the crowd going and his teammates involved.
If we make solid signings and keep these guys intact..it could end up being something special.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

barfo said:


> personal observation. When I lived in TX I had no guns, and thus wore no dresses. But my friends had guns, and sexy little black strappy outfits.
> 
> barfo


didn't you learn from the last lawsuit Barfo? Just because a stripper gives you a lap-dance and talks to you does not make her your friend.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

Your Red Hot and Rollin, Hap!


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

Hap said:


> didn't you learn from the last lawsuit Barfo? Just because a stripper gives you a lap-dance and talks to you does not make her your friend.


Lap dance: friend. Talks to me: not friend. Strippers and children should be seen and not heard. 

barfo


----------



## Nate Dogg (Oct 20, 2006)

Just think... Blazers got their 12 win last year on 1/13/06 with 24 losses!
Another 12th win in 2004-05 season on December 18th with that club finishing the year at 27-55. I am hoping this club can hit 33-49 by the end of the year.


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

Since LMA stopped playing, we haven't lost. Just an observation.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

drexlersdad said:


> Since LMA stopped playing, we haven't lost. Just an observation.




A meaningless one, but one none the less.


----------



## blue32 (Jan 13, 2006)

mediocre man said:


> 8-20 with 3 TO's....That was Zach's line. He forced a lot of shots and didn't play any defense. Great STAT line as usual, and clutch free throws
> 
> Roy played great, and should have recieved some passes out of the post.
> 
> ...


How can you say Ime's line was "whatever". 4 steals, 7 points, 7 rebounds? All you do is complain and try to pick fights, then claim its "only the realist in you". lol. I guess everyone has a right to their own opinion... but damn do you have to force it down our throats almost every post?


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

mediocre man said:


> A meaningless one, but one none the less.


Actually, there was meaning to the observation. We are winning without LMA. That IS what I "MEANT". I don't know why. I don't like LMA not playing. I think we would be winning with him in.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

It was nice to see a revved up crowd for a change last night, the arena was actually fairly full last night. You could still see empty seats, but not nearly as many as some of the games this year.

Zbo had his normal solid game, but I think the guy who made big plays last night was Outlaw. He made at least 4 game changing plays in the second half, including an emphatic saving block on Yao, and multiple blocks on Bonzi Wells at the rim. Bonzi flat out could not post him up, Travis was too long for him even if he backed him under the hoop. Travis was also a very efficient scorer coming up with several clutch scores in the 4th.

Jack who had 0 points at the half, came out strong in the second half. He ended up with a good stat line by the end of the game. 

It was sure nice to have Roy back, he got a great ovation from the crowd, and he did not dissappoint. That guy can split double teams and get to the rack at will. One of the best signs I have observed is when the Blazers were up by 1 point and needed a bucket to help sew up the game, and Roy just made it look easy and got right to the rim for an easy bucket. 

As for Magloire, I give credit where credit is due. Magloire had a nice game last night. While it is true that Yao did most of his damage with Magloire on him, Magloire did not turn over the ball a whole lot last night, muscled Yao, and rebounded pretty well.

Last but not least, I think the outstanding play of the night that doesn't get appreciated a lot is Joel Pryzbilla. Last night Yao could not get going, and Joel gets the credit. You could tell after the first quarter that Yao was frustrated because he could not back Joel down in the post, so Houston started trying to run plays with guards going attacking the rim to try and draw Joel off of Yao, so Yao could follow and get easier buckets. It didn't work though, because Joel ate a lot of them up too, very few slipped through the cracks. 

As for the rest of the supporting cast, nice game, nice ball movement. Efficient shooting. 

Also I am beginning to think that the reason that Lemarcus is not getting much time, is because Nate is playing him exclusively at the power forward spot. He only seems to come in when Zbo gets a rest, which isn't really very long.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

drexlersdad said:


> Actually, there was meaning to the observation. We are winning without LMA. That IS what I "MEANT". I don't know why. I don't like LMA not playing. I think we would be winning with him in.



That was my point. I think we would be winning with him in as well. That's why the observation doesn't really mean a lot. 


Like saying every morning I wake up Tiger Woods is a great golfer. When in fact he would be a great golfer whether you woke up or not. 

I think Magloire has played a lot better, and is an actual asset to the team now, but Aldridge should still play more than 3-4 minutes per game....maybe just not as many minutes as earlier when Magloire sucked so bad.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

hasoos said:


> It was nice to see a revved up crowd for a change last night, the arena was actually fairly full last night. You could still see empty seats, but not nearly as many as some of the games this year.
> 
> Zbo had his normal solid game, but I think the guy who made big plays last night was Outlaw. He made at least 4 game changing plays in the second half, including an emphatic saving block on Yao, and multiple blocks on Bonzi Wells at the rim. Bonzi flat out could not post him up, Travis was too long for him even if he backed him under the hoop. Travis was also a very efficient scorer coming up with several clutch scores in the 4th.
> 
> ...



The game thread for the Rockets on realgm was classic. Travis Outlaw really seemed to piss a lot of people off. That and the fact that most of the Rockets fans and management wanted to draft Roy and he made that late lay-in.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

great call, hasoos, on Przybilla and Outlaw. 

I think Outlaw is finally finding his role on this team off the bench. on defense he's the cleanup guy, blocking and altering shots near the basket. he's basically Przybilla lite for the second unit. 

on offense he's a guy you can turn to when nothing's happening in our normal offensive flow or when we need a play with just a second or two on the clock. his ability to leap gives him an ability to get a shot off any time he wants. (it'd be nice if he made more of them, but sometimes it's just a victory to just beat the shot clock and give us a chance at an offensive rebound.) 

I've watched about a dozen Rockets games this year, and Przybilla defended Yao better than anyone I've seen. When healthy, he's the kind of center you can have on a championship team. for example, if the Mavs had a healthy Przybilla last year they would've won it all. 

of course, having a healthy Przybilla isn't exactly a gimme. hopefully when (if?) we reach that point, he'll at least be an extremely good backup behind our starting center Aldridge.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

good win for you guys. Kepp up the good streak.


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

mook said:


> I've watched about a dozen Rockets games this year, and Przybilla defended Yao better than anyone I've seen. When healthy, he's the kind of center you can have on a championship team. for example, if the Mavs had a healthy Przybilla last year they would've won it all.
> 
> of course, having a healthy Przybilla isn't exactly a gimme. hopefully when (if?) we reach that point, he'll at least be an extremely good backup behind our starting center Aldridge.


Yeah, the Pistons and Spurs went after him for good reason. We're lucky to still have the guy - especially at this price.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

one last thought about this game--I thought it was weird that Van Gundy was using Bonzi at small forward. Mo Cheeks (and last night Outlaw) proved that he's just not quick enough anymore to drive around SF's. Travis just had him for lunch. 

I thought Bonzi was a nice pickup for Houston when they got him, but I'm not so sure anymore. he's lousy as a SF, and you really need better perimeter shooting from a shooting guard to make teams pay for doubling Yao.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Anyone have that block TO had on Yao?


----------

